# Indian Planing to Move to Dubai



## rupeshmail (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello everyone

This is Rupesh from India. I was recently interviewed by a company from Dubai and I have cleared all the technical rounds. I am yet to hear from them about the Next round (HR). So wanted to get some headsup for that. 

I have been reading few chains in this site but the information is so scattered that it is difficult to bring them all together. 

Can you all please help me out with my below queries.?

Can you brief me thru the things that I should look forward to as an expat.
While speaking to the company management what all things should I be asking or should get cleared from them
Some of the items that come to my mind are

-->Accommodation

-->Transportation

-->Family Flight Tickets fare (To and fro)

-->Medical Insurance

-->Tuition Fees

-->Allowance(what all can I think of here Fuel is one but what else)

can you add or emphasis on items that I have missed and or which is important?

Also can you please guide me thru the package that should be sufficient for a family to live in Dubai. Note if at all we come down, I will be the only bread earner of my family. So with that consideration what amount will be ideal to be shifting to Dubai in current cost of living.

Please mention this amount with accommodation and without accommodation.

Please do reply on this aspect as I would like to do all the necessary ground work before deciding on applying and that sought of things.





Also how hard is it to get the internet, TV cable connection? 

How difficult it is for an Expat to get a driving license?



How much can one think of as an average expenditure (Family of 3) for necessities like water connection bills, electricity bills, food etc.? Please mention the average monthly expenses. A guess will be fine. 





The place where I got a call from is situated in the Al Thuraya Tower 1, Dubai Internet City, Dubai. How is the rents at the near by places?


Thanks,

Rupesh.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Ruspesh

All this information has been covered many times and it really depends on the lifestyle you are expecting to have. You will need to decide where you want to live, how big is the place you need, if you want to have a car or not, etc. build your own budget around that. 

Please have a look at the sticky called 'READ BEFORE POSTING', there is tons of information there.

Then have a look at the salaries thread, lots of people have posted both their packages and budgets and that should help you to prepare yours.

Finally please use the search function to search individual items (i.e.. schools cable etc) as pretty much all of this has been covered in the past.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

PS as an Indian national you will need to do driving lessons. Also search for the information as you should be able to find several threads describing the process and cost. 

If you're working at Internet City the nearby areas to live are Barsha, Tecom, Greens, etc but again, it all depends on your budget.


----------



## rupeshmail (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks dizzyizzy


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You're welcome.

And there's also a sticky thread for schools and cars/driving questions, tons of good info there too


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

the type of job and position are critical to any answers you might get.
There are Indians working in Dubai for 800 AED / month, with Labour Camp accommodation.
There are Indians working in Dubai earning millions.

I'm guessing you are somewhere in between!

In fact, i'd guess that ex-pats from the sub-continent probably have the widest diversity of income in the whole of Dubai.



Where in between will guide what you are looking for.


----------

